# 고향이



## Amirali1383koohi

Hi 
What's the meaning of 고향이 in 
고향이 아디여요 ? 서울이에요 
Thank you in advance


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Amirali1383koohi,
Here "고향" is translated as "hometown". "이" is a particle that is comes after a noun to denote a subject and is equivalent to the be-verbs in English (am, is, are...). "

The first sentences provided should be correctly written as "고향이 어디여요?", and it means "where is your hometown?" "서울이에요" is translated as 'It is Seoul".
Hope this helps.


----------



## Youky LEE

Hi, Amirali,

In addition to the above, 
"고향이 어디예요?" would be correct.
It means where your hometown is.

"서울이에요." means "It's Seoul."

Be careful to use '-에요' or '-예요.'


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Thank you very much for your help


----------

